# Question about breech baby and going into labour



## Clo

Just wondering if anyone knows whether you are less likely to go into labour earlier if your baby is breech (because you dont have the weight of the head on your cervix) or whether it makes no difference? 

I'm asking because my mw has been saying for ages that she though I wouldn't make it to 40 weeks cuz baby was measuring a few weeks ahead and I've been getting a lot of braxton hicks from quite early on...but baby has decided to be awkward and stay breech so ive been booked in for a c-section at 39 + 1 and I've been wondering whether he is likely to arrive before then or not? Xx


----------



## pinklizzy

My LO arrived at 39 weeks exactly, my section was booked for 39+1 too! x


----------



## jenb

i really dont know thats a good question about the head having pressure on cervix i haddnt thought of that, my babys currently breech if it dosnt change positions by 37 weeks then ill be booked for section at 39 weeks, im sure if labour was to happen naturally before that date then you will still need a section (its reccommended especially for 1st time mothers) or you can choose to refuse section if you wish, discuss the risks and benefits next time you speak to your miwife about what would happen if you went into labour naturaly before section date


----------



## littleblonde

my section was booked with kacey for 39weeks but i went into labour at 38w6d. I didnt progress so i kept my planned section time


----------



## lousielou

My son was breech and I didn't go intl labour at all - he was born at 42 weeks :)


----------



## CheerCoach

I believe you can still go into labor, actually I know you can, but I think that the cervix dilates slower than if the baby is head down. Women can deliver breech babies, the contractions will push the baby down so even if it is a bum instead of a head the cervix will dilate just not rapidly. My doctor with my first daughter said I was in labor, claimed that I just looked like it...I thought that was strange since I had 0 discomfort...ended up w/c-section because baby was breech. 

There are conflicting reports about breech babies and when they can turn, some studies say that breech babies can turn during labor...just fyi, if were me I'd try finding an alternative to c-section....I went through 2 and 16 & 18 years later I still have complications from them. I know for some women they are needed and save lifes, but its the first option for so many women w/breech babies...docs push it on us and it isn't *always* the safest. 

If you haven't already perhaps check out spinningbabies.com there is information about things you can do, beside ECV, to turn baby before delivery. Whatever happens I wish you the best for you and your LO :hugs:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

My baby is Frank breech, so if she stays that way until I am 36 weeks they will set up a c section. They probably would have induced me anyway at 39 weeks... so either way I will probably have intervention.


----------



## Clo

Thanks everyone. I have tried most of the techniques on spinning babies website and they have made no difference and I can tell from the small (but strong) movements that baby makes that he probably doesn't have room to turn.

As for having a natural breech delivery, it is too dangerous as he has his feet tucked up under him so he is foot first rather than bum first.

I will just have to keep hoping that he will somehow manage to turn, and if not, hope that the section goes ok...even tho the thought of it really scares me! Xxx


----------



## May2011Mommy

My baby is due in 2 weeks and 3 days. I am pretty sure that I have been having contractions today. Last Friday I was a fingertip dilated. Not sure if that means it will stay at that dilation for a long time....but anyways....as of last check up the baby is breech too. So, even though his head isn't down...I am still opening up.


----------



## Vicki28

Hi - My little boy is breech - Im 37 +1 - i went to the hospital yesterday for a scan and then a more detailed one, Im due back on Thursday for him to be turned around, Ive heard a lot of ok things about this and a lot of bad things - Just wanted to try it before c section was booked! Has anyone got any good things to say about turning there baby?? Or bad even .... Quite scared to be honest! The other thing is - Ive had major backache for last two days all in lower back and even found my clear Mucus plug has come away - does this mean ill be going into labour ..... Its been 11 years since ive had my little boy and I've forgotten all Please advise xxx:wacko:


----------



## salander

I hope not as i have my c section booked for 39+6. I was trying to give baby as much time as possible to turn by herself..............Eeeeek I'll be panicking over the next 10 days now!


----------

